# My Goldfish tanks



## Goldfishgurl (May 24, 2013)

Ive taken them down a while ago but Im thinking of putting my tank back up. I have a 10 gallon tank, 29 gallon tank and 125 gallon tank all were goldfish and plecos.


125 Gallon



















125 Gallon when first set up.










29 Gallon










10 Gallon


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Very cue set ups. I personally like your 100 gallon set up.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

I really love your tank set up, it looks so much beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------

